# Webserver in der Schweiz



## Prideaped (17. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir benötigen einen Webserver für unsere zukünftige Firma in der Schweiz. Vielleicht habt ihr nen paar gute Tipps, wo der Service/Support TOP ist! Jemand bereits seine Erfahrungen gemacht? Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch weitere Tipps. Wichtig: Es muss in die Schweiz gehostet werden. 

Merci 
Prideaped


----------



## Yaslaw (17. September 2012)

kreativmedia.ch
Hatte nie wirkliche Probleme und wenn doch, innert kürzester Zeit eine Antwort/Lösung.


----------

